# 

## westen

Witam, jak w temacie. Macie jakieś swoje ulubione farby które zdecydowanie lepiej kupić niż inne? wymagania do farby to plamoodporność i śnieżnobiała biel, w miare dobra wydajność i aby nie robiła smug. Do tej pory zaproponowano mi farbe beckers oraz farbe bautechnik (o tej drugiej nawet nie słyszałem). Proszę o opinie która farba spełni takie oczekiwania

----------


## Judytaa

mąż zastosował farby silikonowe. Idealne dla dzieci i psa a mam berneńczyka.

----------


## Elfir

taki temat jest w dziale wnętrzarskim

----------


## benchmark

Magnat w moim przypadku zdecydowanie na pierwszym miejscu. Szczególnie ekologiczne odmiany, ale to nowość i będe dopiero przy przyszłej okazji miał szansę tego spróbować. Poza tym fakt - dyskusji na ten temat w necie jest bardzo dużo i na pewno co człowiek to opinia.  :smile:

----------


## Qba30

Ja zacząłem malowanie farbami marketowymi (śnieżka, magnat, beckers, itp.)
Jednak zakończyłem przygodę i kombinowanie z farbami jak pomalowałem ścianę Dekoralem Professional, farba dostępna tylko w punktach Dekoral professional.
Kryje bardzo dobrze, wydajności OK, kolory wg wzornika. Cena niestety nie jest najniższa.

----------


## greghus

> Ja zacząłem malowanie farbami marketowymi (śnieżka, magnat, beckers, itp.)
> Jednak zakończyłem przygodę i kombinowanie z farbami jak pomalowałem ścianę Dekoralem Professional, farba dostępna tylko w punktach Dekoral professional.
> Kryje bardzo dobrze, wydajności OK, kolory wg wzornika. Cena niestety nie jest najniższa.


Ważne, aby farba nie była z dolnej półki i spełniała oczekiwnia. Ostatnio przed świętami odświeżałem mocno już zabrudzony (głównie dziecięcymi bazgrołkami) przedpokój. Wybrałem śnieżkę satynową białą. Dla mnie liczyła się plamoodporność przede wszystkim.

----------


## benchmark

Satynowa sprawdza się we wnętrzach bardzo dobrze.  :smile:

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Dobre dobrana farba do wnętrz sprawi, że wnętrze będzie estetyczne oraz łatwe do utrzymania w czystości. Farba Śnieżka Satynowa jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem dla osób, które cenią sobie różnorodność w wyborze kolorystyki, trwałą i estetyczną powłokę na ścianach i sufitach, a także plamoodporność i łatwość zmywania zabrudzeń. Śnieżkę Satynową warto wykorzystać w pomieszczeniach narażonych na powstawanie zabrudzeń (korytarz, kuchnia, klatka schodowa), a także pomieszczeniach reprezentacyjnych (salon, gabinet). Farba dostępna jest w 73 kolorach.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Ja zacząłem malowanie farbami marketowymi (śnieżka, magnat, beckers, itp.)
> Jednak zakończyłem przygodę i kombinowanie z farbami jak pomalowałem ścianę Dekoralem Professional, farba dostępna tylko w punktach Dekoral professional.
> Kryje bardzo dobrze, wydajności OK, kolory wg wzornika. Cena niestety nie jest najniższa.


Jak widac co czlowiek to opinia, ja pomalowalem caly dom tym dekoralem, umeczylem sie strasznie, nie chciala kryc, strasznie chlapała. Wczesniej malowalem farbami para, dobre ale strasznie drogie. 

Ostatnio bardzo zle nastawiony ale sprobowalem wlasnie magnata, nie chce innej farby, jedyna wada to mala ilosc kokorow. Jak nie ma koloru to ratuje sie duluxem easy care czy jakos tak, ale poki co dla mnie magnat to nr 1

----------


## benchmark

> Bardzo dobre rozwiazanie to farba satynowa  uzywalem sniezki, szeroka gama kolorow i trwala


Dokładnie za to ją sam cenię.

----------


## nuxe

My ściany malujemy Tikkurilą Optiva 7. Bardzo baliśmy się pierwszego malowania w nowym domu, ale Tikkurila dała radę. Zauważyłam tylko, że kolory po 2-3 miesiącach nieznacznie wyblakły, co akurat dla nas jest na plus, bo teraz ściany są lekko satynowe i stonowane.
Przy okazji, najlepiej malowało się nam wałkami ANZA, ale trudno je dostać.

----------


## kerad85

U nas żona powiedziała, że śnieżka satynowa, którą pomalowane są ściany w pokoju dziecka najlepiej się czyści (lepiej od reklamowanego Dulux Easycare i Dekorala, który mamy w salonie).

----------


## Stanowska

> Jak widac co czlowiek to opinia, ja pomalowalem caly dom tym dekoralem, umeczylem sie strasznie, nie chciala kryc, strasznie chlapała. Wczesniej malowalem farbami para, dobre ale strasznie drogie. 
> 
> Ostatnio bardzo zle nastawiony ale sprobowalem wlasnie magnata, nie chce innej farby, jedyna wada to mala ilosc kokorow. Jak nie ma koloru to ratuje sie duluxem easy care czy jakos tak, ale poki co dla mnie magnat to nr 1


Często malujesz ściany w domu?

----------


## Agata Dębińska

Dobrze was poczytać i różne doświadczenia, bo jak się idzie do sklepu, to sprzedawca poleci to co mu się akurat najbardziej opłaci bo premię od sprzedaży dostanie.

----------


## lesser

na pierwsze bielenie ścian tynkowanych dobra jest śnieżka z dodatkiem gruntu, na sufit śnieżna biel dobra farba to (flugger 2s biała) dobry efekt krycia i tańsza jak beckers, satyna flugger dekso 5 odporna na szorowanie ale tania nie jest. pracowałem na tikurilli, beckers, lakmie szajc jak nic do stajni się nadaje tak jak i dział techniczny tej firmy. alternatywa zestaw fabr profesjonalnych PPG producent to Dekoral ale mimo wszystko polecam farby fluggera

----------


## finlandia

Jaki "fajny" wątek - mam wrażenie że 90% postów w nim pochodzi z jednego biura..

----------


## mirabelka95

> Ja zacząłem malowanie farbami marketowymi (śnieżka, magnat, beckers, itp.)
> Jednak zakończyłem przygodę i kombinowanie z farbami jak pomalowałem ścianę Dekoralem Professional, farba dostępna tylko w punktach Dekoral professional.
> Kryje bardzo dobrze, wydajności OK, kolory wg wzornika. Cena niestety nie jest najniższa.


Powiecmy prawdę jak cena niska to i efekty mogą być słabsze.Na takich rzeczach nie ma oszczędzania.

----------


## kerad85

Nam najlepiej malowało się Magnatem a w domu mam chyba wszystkich producentów  :wink:

----------


## kuusamo

Malowałem ostatnio pokoje Magnatem i wyszło super, salon i korytarz Tikurillą - i również wyszło super. Subiektywne wrażenie po przetarciu pomalowanej ściany ręką mam takie, że Magnat jakby gładszy, bardziej nadający się do mycia...

----------


## donvitobandito

Ja wszędzie stosowałem Magnat Creative. Wychodzi dobrze cena/jakość. W przeciwieństwie do Magnat Ceramic jest bardziej matowa, ale też bardziej wybacza delikatne błędy na ścianach związane z gipsem, czy gładzią szpachlową.

----------


## Andi79

Ja teraz będę przemalowywał pokój dziecka i użyje takiej samej farby jak do kuchni czyli plamoodpornego Duluxa. Jestem zadowolony z efektu i przede wszystkim plamy schodzą

----------


## witus83

Polecam Magnat ceramic!! Fajnie kryją...z plamoodpornością jest spoko, nie ma co oczekiwać cudów ale u dziecka w pokoju nie wyobrażam sobie innej farby.

----------


## Tenet

Jest jeszcze Benjamin Moore, która jest pewnie najdroższa z wymienionych ale ma doskonałe krycie.

----------


## Patryk86

A czy ten Magnat Creative jest w miarę dobrze zmywalny?

----------

